# US soccer cancels a patriotic war hero



## Lavey29 (Mar 1, 2021)

US soccer joins other professional sports in disrespecting our flag and all those brave men and women who fought valiantly for our country. 









						Seth Jahn eviscerates US Soccer's decision to remove him from council, reveals death threats
					

Seth Jahn, a U.S. 7-a-side Paralympian who was booted from the U.S. Soccer athletes council for his speech railing against the repeal of the anthem-kneeling, doubled down on his stance and revealed he was receiving death threats over his words.




					www.google.com


----------



## EOTL (Mar 1, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> US soccer joins other professional sports in disrespecting our flag and all those brave men and women who fought valiantly for our country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude is a d**khead who made offensive, inaccurate and inappropriate statements at the general meeting.  As actual hero Becky Sauerbrunn said, his comments “moved beyond a difference of opinion on policy, and into disinformation and offensive rhetoric”. The fact that he was in the military is not an excuse to be an a**hole.

There is no such thing as cancel culture. There are only consequences for offensive statements. Magats have always had the erroneous belief that they can say whatever d**mbfuck or offensive thing they want without accountability. Wrong. Good for USSF to not be cowed by mob mentality trying to dictate what the flag should mean to others.


----------



## full90 (Mar 1, 2021)

When he said lots of countries had slavery and the USA is the only one to fight a war to end it, I’m not sure he understands that is exactly the opposite of the point he’s trying to make.

and to say that oh since only 8% of people owned slaves it couldn’t have been that big of a deal and ignoring the scale and scope of the economies built on slavery is....obtuse. Either intentionally or he’s just stupid.

if you don’t think folks should kneel during the anthem. Fine. Think that. Then head on down to your local police station and ask what policies and procedures they are putting in place to eliminate the murder of Black people. If the kneeling bothers you, go help fix the reason they are kneeling.

but trying to dismiss the whole thing under the guise of some inaccurate facts and tired rhetoric is so played out. It’s 2021.That way of thinking lost the presidency, house and senate. Get a new playbook homie.


----------



## supercell (Mar 1, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Dude is a d**khead who made offensive, inaccurate and inappropriate statements at the general meeting.  As actual hero Becky Sauerbrunn said, his comments “moved beyond a difference of opinion on policy, and into disinformation and offensive rhetoric”. The fact that he was in the military is not an excuse to be an a**hole.
> 
> There is no such thing as cancel culture. There are only consequences for offensive statements. Magats have always had the erroneous belief that they can say whatever d**mbfuck or offensive thing they want without accountability. Wrong. Good for USSF to not be cowed by mob mentality trying to dictate what the flag should mean to others.


I find you offensive, therefore your membership here should be terminated.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 1, 2021)

How long until this thread gets booted to off topic2?

My bet is March 3.  Anyone else have a guess?


----------



## oh canada (Mar 1, 2021)

If Rapinoe is playing for Portland Thorns, she should be allowed to kneel.  If she's playing for the USA, she should not.  There's something different about playing for/representing a country in an international competition in my opinion - not the right forum for the protest.  And because she plays on a team sport, it is a team honor, and she is there as part of a team.  So, I was fine with the rule.

But Jahn's views did not stop with the above, legitimately debatable issues.  They were offensive and racially insensitive.  Free speech entitles him to them, but not as a representative of a large group.  So, I am also fine with his termination.

And btw, kneeling during a national anthem is easy.  Yes, you'll alienate 50% of the population, but 150 million plus folks will be on your side.  That's a lot of friends.  Easy.  Sending out tweets is easy too.  The difficult part is coming up with solutions, or spending your money and time off the field doing things that actually impact and help those that are affected by racism or white privilege.  I want to see Rapinoe et al. do more than just talk.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 1, 2021)

Sorry anyone who kneels for the flag while the anthem is playing is a F n loser and deserves to be punched in the face. So many brave men and women gave their lives so you could live free in a great country and showing disrespect to them is complete BS. The guy may not have worded his argument in the best manner but his true motive was only to show respect for the flag and those who fought to defend it. Soccer is part of the cancel culture.  I remember seeing Rapino holding the rainbow flag as she received her medal and trophy in a tournament a few years ago. She is representing the United States but still gets to make a political statement with no repercussions because she is a gay female in a protected woke class.  I wrote to US soccer telling them how embarrassing and disturbing that was for her to do as she represents the United States.


----------



## thelonggame (Mar 1, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Sorry anyone who kneels for the flag while the anthem is playing is a F n loser and deserves to be punched in the face. So many brave men and women gave their lives so you could live free in a great country and showing disrespect to them is complete BS. The guy may not have worded his argument in the best manner but his true motive was only to show respect for the flag and those who fought to defend it. Soccer is part of the cancel culture.  I remember seeing Rapino holding the rainbow flag as she received her medal and trophy in a tournament a few years ago. She is representing the United States but still gets to make a political statement with no repercussions because she is a gay female in a protected woke class.  I wrote to US soccer telling them how embarrassing and disturbing that was for her to do as she represents the United States.


Go fuck yourself you white trash piece of shit. Prove me wrong on any point I've made so far. You don't understand how other people live or what they have been through, because and only care about yourself and your own. If anyone suffered any pain in their life, you can give a shit because you have it all figured out, you got through it, no one besides you deserve anything at all. White is right. Get off hour lawn. NEWS FLASH: The fuck your feelings crowd are pieces of shit like you, you lost. Go crawl back into the hole you crawled out of 4 years ago, the trolls want you back. One guy kneels during the national anthem and you go apeshit. A crowd of zombies plants a flag on the capitol and, for you, it was a great day. You should be punched in the face, you fucking racist asshole.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 1, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Sorry anyone who kneels for the flag while the anthem is playing is a F n loser and deserves to be punched in the face. So many brave men and women gave their lives so you could live free in a great country and showing disrespect to them is complete BS. The guy may not have worded his argument in the best manner but his true motive was only to show respect for the flag and those who fought to defend it. Soccer is part of the cancel culture.  I remember seeing Rapino holding the rainbow flag as she received her medal and trophy in a tournament a few years ago. She is representing the United States but still gets to make a political statement with no repercussions because she is a gay female in a protected woke class.  I wrote to US soccer telling them how embarrassing and disturbing that was for her to do as she represents the United States.


This kind of attitude is all the more reason to kneel. The flag does not represent the military, and kneeling has nothing to do with service members.  Trying to dictate what the flag must mean to others is offensive. A soldier who dies is no more important than someone who was murdered by police sleeping in her own bed.

“Soccer is part of cancel culture”.  WTF kind of crazy nonsense is that?


----------



## thelonggame (Mar 1, 2021)

oh canada said:


> If Rapinoe is playing for Portland Thorns, she should be allowed to kneel.  If she's playing for the USA, she should not.  There's something different about playing for/representing a country in an international competition in my opinion - not the right forum for the protest.  And because she plays on a team sport, it is a team honor, and she is there as part of a team.  So, I was fine with the rule.
> 
> But Jahn's views did not stop with the above, legitimately debatable issues.  They were offensive and racially insensitive.  Free speech entitles him to them, but not as a representative of a large group.  So, I am also fine with his termination.
> 
> And btw, kneeling during a national anthem is easy.  Yes, you'll alienate 50% of the population, but 150 million plus folks will be on your side.  That's a lot of friends.  Easy.  Sending out tweets is easy too.  The difficult part is coming up with solutions, or spending your money and time off the field doing things that actually impact and help those that are affected by racism or white privilege.  I want to see Rapinoe et al. do more than just talk.


Let me fix it. Guy/he/she/whatever is your neighbor. You don't like them. You hate them. They see the world different than you. Instead of making them an example for everything that is wrong with America, the world, the universe, your grandma, you say, hey, I hate them, but I appreciate that they are not me. So when they pull the car out in the morning, keep ignoring them like you have been for 10 years, with the understanding that they are not you, you don't know what they have been through, and whatever they do that day as long as they don't hurt anyone and they follow the rules that are still free society affords them. And just so we're on the same page here, kneeling during the National Anthem is not hurting anyone. Flying a confederate flag, is hurting someone. Fixed.


----------



## thelonggame (Mar 1, 2021)

EOTL said:


> This kind of attitude is all the more reason to kneel. The flag does not represent the military, and kneeling has nothing to do with service members.  Trying to dictate what the flag must mean to others is offensive. A soldier who dies is no more important than someone who was murdered by police sleeping in her own bed.
> 
> “Soccer is part of cancel culture”.  WTF kind of crazy nonsense is that?


People who get into the flag stuff are as unAmerican as they come. They have no idea what America even is, they are brainwashed by what one person said.


----------



## thelonggame (Mar 1, 2021)

EOTL said:


> This kind of attitude is all the more reason to kneel. The flag does not represent the military, and kneeling has nothing to do with service members.  Trying to dictate what the flag must mean to others is offensive. A soldier who dies is no more important than someone who was murdered by police sleeping in her own bed.
> 
> “Soccer is part of cancel culture”.  WTF kind of crazy nonsense is that?


Cancel culture is when people don't analyze and just shut you down, unfriend, etc. Idiots throw around the term to bully you. The fact that professional soccer players have been kneeling ALL AROUND THE WORLD since the game started after the lockdown is not cancel culture. It's called INCLUSION.


----------



## Own Goal (Mar 1, 2021)

As a veteran I 100% support kneeling during the anthem, as well as any other kind of peaceful protest.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 1, 2021)

thelonggame said:


> Go fuck yourself you white trash piece of shit. Prove me wrong on any point I've made so far. You don't understand how other people live or what they have been through, because and only care about yourself and your own. If anyone suffered any pain in their life, you can give a shit because you have it all figured out, you got through it, no one besides you deserve anything at all. White is right. Get off hour lawn. NEWS FLASH: The fuck your feelings crowd are pieces of shit like you, you lost. Go crawl back into the hole you crawled out of 4 years ago, the trolls want you back. One guy kneels during the national anthem and you go apeshit. A crowd of zombies plants a flag on the capitol and, for you, it was a great day. You should be punched in the face, you fucking racist asshole.


Anytime anywhere just let me know you BLM antifa woke piece of garbage.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 1, 2021)

Own Goal said:


> As a veteran I 100% support kneeling during the anthem, as well as any other kind of peaceful protest.


After 33 years of service,  I dont support disrespecting the flag. There are many other ways to peacefully protest.


----------



## thelonggame (Mar 1, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Anytime anywhere just let me know you BLM antifa woke piece of garbage.


So I was right. Thanks for validating everything I said. Also, in one sentence, you used 3 Fox news keywords. In addition to being a racist, is everything you say from entertainment news channels?


----------



## thelonggame (Mar 1, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> After 33 years of service,  I dont support disrespecting the flag. There are many other ways to peacefully protest.


Was the January 6th a peaceful protest? Because you supported it.


----------



## met61 (Mar 1, 2021)

thelonggame said:


> Go fuck yourself you white trash piece of shit. Prove me wrong on any point I've made so far. You don't understand how other people live or what they have been through, because and only care about yourself and your own. If anyone suffered any pain in their life, you can give a shit because you have it all figured out, you got through it, no one besides you deserve anything at all. White is right. Get off hour lawn. NEWS FLASH: The fuck your feelings crowd are pieces of shit like you, you lost. Go crawl back into the hole you crawled out of 4 years ago, the trolls want you back. One guy kneels during the national anthem and you go apeshit. A crowd of zombies plants a flag on the capitol and, for you, it was a great day. You should be punched in the face, you fucking racist asshole.


Just so you know, you're a shit stain on the fabric of a Great Nation. That's all.


----------



## Glitterhater (Mar 1, 2021)

I should have known not to open this thread.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 1, 2021)

thelonggame said:


> So I was right. Thanks for validating everything I said. Also, in one sentence, you used 3 Fox news keywords. In addition to being a racist, is everything you say from entertainment news channels?


.
Nah, just called you out but like most blm antifa dirtbags   you pussed out...another keyboard bad ass huh?  You and Ewok should get a room.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 1, 2021)

thelonggame said:


> Was the January 6th a peaceful protest? Because you supported it.


It was quite peaceful until a few dumbass radical lefties and dumbass radical righties stormed the Capitol. The vast majority there were law abiding  and just frustrated trump voters that saw the election compromised just like a 3rd world country . They just wanted their voices heard and their vote to count.

Now how about Your Summer of Love movement with you blm antifa woke crowd? How were thos peaceful demonstrations?


----------



## EOTL (Mar 1, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> After 33 years of service,  I dont support disrespecting the flag. There are many other ways to peacefully protest.


Waaahhhhhh!!!!!!  Although many who served deserve respect, you are not one of them. How dare you disrespect the flag by claiming it represents only the military, but not those who support the 1st Amendment (except for the god part as applied to the christian cult) , the 8th, the 14th, and the Equal Protection Clause.

Many people have protested in many different ways for many years, yet none have gotten their point across to you and your other trumpanzee friends, So congratulations, you got yourself a movement that is making great progress. Between all the kneelers and the trans athletes “eviscerating” girls sports, you’re just gonna have to boycott every sport on earth.

You and your magat friends should get a room and circle jerk to the Jack Nicholson monologue.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 1, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> I should have known not to open this thread.


Totally. I feel like I need to buy baby wipes to clean up all the excrement. It got messy in here. But, still not sure what side needs to be cleaned up first.


----------



## full90 (Mar 1, 2021)

It’s nice to be able to skim the responses knowing exactly what they will say. Like clockwork.

and then go back to real life where that kind of thinking has been swept to the side. And will continue to circle the drain. In four years trump used all those buzzwords and killed a party and exposed a ton of backwards thinking folks.

He made it all so much worse for himself and his followers. It’s crazy. the trash will take itself out.


----------



## thelonggame (Mar 2, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Anytime anywhere just let me know you BLM antifa woke piece of garbage.


See you on March 4th in DC with all you friends, and you still won't take me.


----------



## thelonggame (Mar 2, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Totally. I feel like I need to buy baby wipes to clean up all the excrement. It got messy in here. But, still not sure what side needs to be cleaned up first.


See a therapist if you're confused.


----------



## thelonggame (Mar 2, 2021)

met61 said:


> Just so you know, you're a shit stain on the fabric of a Great Nation. That's all.


Take a knee.


----------



## thelonggame (Mar 2, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> It was quite peaceful until a few dumbass radical lefties and dumbass radical righties stormed the Capitol. The vast majority there were law abiding  and just frustrated trump voters that saw the election compromised just like a 3rd world country . They just wanted their voices heard and their vote to count.
> 
> Now how about Your Summer of Love movement with you blm antifa woke crowd? How were thos peaceful demonstrations?


 The radical lefties that planted a Trump flag on the Capitol? The antifa that raided Nancy's office? The blm lady from san diego who got shot? That who you are talking about?


----------



## dad4 (Mar 2, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Totally. I feel like I need to buy baby wipes to clean up all the excrement. It got messy in here. But, still not sure what side needs to be cleaned up first.


In this case, I’d say the right cheek looks a bit messier than the left.  But they both need a good wipe down.

Don’t forget the titanium oxide cream.  If you let diaper rash fester for too long, the child can have a really bad reaction.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 2, 2021)

thelonggame said:


> See you on March 4th in DC with all you friends, and you still won't take me.


Anytime anywhere you piece of shit blm antifa woke pussy.

Gonna wear my favorite shirt for you today but noticed I gotta clean a little blm off the bottom of my boots.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 2, 2021)

thelonggame said:


> The radical lefties that planted a Trump flag on the Capitol? The antifa that raided Nancy's office? The blm lady from san diego who got shot? That who you are talking about?


You really are a dumbass









						BLM activist inside Capitol claims he was 'documenting' riots, once said 'burn it all down'
					

A Black Lives Matter activist and former Olympic speed skater who entered the Capitol Building Wednesday alongside a mob of pro-Trump protesters said Thursday he wanted to “document” the events as they unfolded.




					www.google.com


----------



## thelonggame (Mar 2, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> You really are a dumbass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I hope the apple falls far from the tree. Can't imagine the discussions after soccer games. "It's ok, your team won. The score says you lost, but you really won. We all  know who really won."


----------



## watfly (Mar 2, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Anytime anywhere you piece of shit blm antifa woke pussy.
> 
> Gonna wear my favorite shirt for you today but noticed I gotta clean a little blm off the bottom of my boots.
> 
> View attachment 10236


For the life of me I've never understood the correlation, although I support your right to say it.  I'm not a fan of religion for me personally, nor am I a fan of someone who kneels for our Anthem (particularly for someone who is representing the US), but I fully support everyone's right to exercise those freedoms.  It seems counter intuitive to me for someone who can fully exercise their religion to tell others they should be prevented from kneeling for the flag.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 2, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Anytime anywhere you piece of shit blm antifa woke pussy.
> 
> Gonna wear my favorite shirt for you today but noticed I gotta clean a little blm off the bottom of my boots.
> 
> View attachment 10236


Maybe you missed the memo, but people no longer get a free pass when they reference their christian cult. Your religion is no longer an effective justification for anything or a way to prevail in an argument when rational thought and facts fail you. Rather, it just makes you look sad and pathetic when you’re stuck relying on a fake thing to defend your position on an issue. 

Regardless, I think you really need to re-evaluate your interpretation of your god book and what it means to be a good christian. Specifically, I’m not sure Jesus would approve of your statement:

“Anytime anywhere you piece of shit blm antifa woke pussy.

Gonna wear my favorite shirt for you today but noticed I gotta clean a little blm off the bottom of my boots.”

Were you trying to be ironic, Mr. Fake Christian?


----------



## dad4 (Mar 2, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> You really are a dumbass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you read the article?

All it says is that at least one BLM activist followed the mob into the capitol building so he could take pictures of what the mob did.

Sounds likely.  Just as I am sure there were a few blue lives matter activists taking video of the BLM riots.

That doesn’t mean I believe for a minute that BLM and proud boys secretly staged each other’s riots.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 2, 2021)

thelonggame said:


> See a therapist if you're confused.


I’m not now. You just cleaned that mess up.


----------



## thelonggame (Mar 2, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Maybe you missed the memo, but people no longer get a free pass when they reference their christian cult. Your religion is no longer an effective justification for anything or a way to prevail in an argument when rational thought and facts fail you. Rather, it just makes you look sad and pathetic when you’re stuck relying on a fake thing to defend your position on an issue.
> 
> Regardless, I think you really need to re-evaluate your interpretation of your god book and what it means to be a good christian. Specifically, I’m not sure Jesus would approve of your statement:
> 
> ...


The guy is a bitter racist. And is buying the BS that anyone but Trump's minions were involved on Jan. 6. Can't vaccinate insanity.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 2, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Did you read the article?
> 
> All it says is that at least one BLM activist followed the mob into the capitol building so he could take pictures of what the mob did.
> 
> ...


Just showing the counter argument and you should see the footage of him inciting other BLM to storm the building.  There were violent criminals on both sides inside the building.  Clearly obvious.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 2, 2021)

thelonggame said:


> The guy is a bitter racist. And is buying the BS that anyone but Trump's minions were involved on Jan. 6. Can't vaccinate insanity.


As the great John Wayne said " Life is hard, it's even harder when your stupid".

Dont worry, your free government cheese handout is coming. My kids and future grandchildren are paying the tab for you.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 2, 2021)

thelonggame said:


> The guy is a bitter racist. And is buying the BS that anyone but Trump's minions were involved on Jan. 6. Can't vaccinate insanity.


Cadet Bone Spurs’ own FBI Director today refuted claims under penalty of perjury that Antifa was at the Capitol riot. 

In our racist friend’s defense, what is a mentally and educationally limited person to do when it turns out their entire belief system is grounded in falsehoods? Can we really expect the easily duped to concede they were wrong that Antifa invaded the Capitol? That the election wasn’t stolen? That Dominion voting machines weren’t rigged in a conspiracy coordinated by a long dead South American dictator? That there isn’t a child trafficking tunnel between the WH and a pizza parlor? That Mr. Magat Magoo didn’t really have bone spurs? That Jewish space lasers didn’t set CA on fire? That Marmalade-a-lago had a much smaller a crowd at his inauguration than Obama?  That Obama wasn’t born in Kenya? That windmills cause cancer? That Time Magazine never named someone who can’t even hold a glass of water in one hand or walk down a ramp Man of the Year?  That the Bloated Cheeto wouldn’t present a health care plan in a week, then in a week, then in a week, then in a week....

You’re expecting someone to admit they are among the dumbest people in America and  and a sucker.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 2, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> As the great John Wayne said " Life is hard, it's even harder when your stupid".
> 
> Dont worry, your free government cheese handout is coming. My kids and future grandchildren are paying the tab for you.


If you were in the military for 33 years, you certainly are not paying the tab for anyone and never have. To the contrary, every dollar you have received in both salary and pension in your life has been courtesy of others who are actually subsidizing your sorry ass dumbf**k. You should thank all those people you want to deny social benefits to for paying taxes that fund yours. 

Seriously, you are as stupid as they come.


----------



## Glitterhater (Mar 2, 2021)

For the love of everything- can we please learn the differences between your & you're! It really diminishes the efficacy of a good verbal lashing when that is used incorrectly!


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 2, 2021)

A few unpatriotic losers will never dampen my day or diminish what our flag represents. I'm out of this little debate but if any of you unpatriotic pussies want to discuss this in person please sign an injury waiver and let's do it. I'd love to show you how to respect the flag.


----------



## thelonggame (Mar 2, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> A few unpatriotic losers will never dampen my day or diminish what our flag represents. I'm out of this little debate but if any of you unpatriotic pussies want to discuss this in person please sign an injury waiver and let's do it. I'd love to show you how to respect the flag.


Hope you learned something. Key words: Inclusion. Empathy.


----------



## Glitterhater (Mar 2, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> A few unpatriotic losers will never dampen my day or diminish what our flag represents. I'm out of this little debate but if any of you unpatriotic pussies want to discuss this in person please sign an injury waiver and let's do it. I'd love to show you how to respect the flag.


Is this the equivalent of "I'm taking my ball and going home"? For what it's worth, I think a few people on this thread share your patriotic stance, but you relayed it so violently and aggressive.


----------



## texanincali (Mar 2, 2021)

Wow, this thread is sure cute.  I am just happy that @EOTL has found a new friend.  It's very rare for a racist, fascist, ableist to find another of their ilk, especially in a youth soccer forum.


----------



## thelonggame (Mar 2, 2021)

texanincali said:


> Wow, this thread is sure cute.  I am just happy that @EOTL has found a new friend.  It's very rare for a racist, fascist, ableist to find another of their ilk, especially in a youth soccer forum.


Fox News bully tactic: fascist-racist calls others fascists and racists because he/she 1) can't think for himself/herself, 2) doesn't know the meaning of either, 3) can't live with himself/herself so tries to make others feel bad about who he/she is, 4) spends hours on Facebook at night when really bitter that the world "isn't how it used to be" making comments on alt right pages thinking his/her friends don't see it, wonders why he/she is so lonely and unloved.


----------



## thelonggame (Mar 2, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Is this the equivalent of "I'm taking my ball and going home"? For what it's worth, I think a few people on this thread share your patriotic stance, but you relayed it so violently and aggressive.


Just today, the FBI director said there was no antifa that the capitol on insurrection day. People who don't believe this need serious help, means they don't believe in Government. Means they are unAmerican. Try to connect the dots. Kneeling is a peaceful protest. Find a new something to hate, the guy who made a stink about this was voted out.


----------



## texanincali (Mar 2, 2021)

thelonggame said:


> Fox News bully tactic: fascist-racist calls others fascists and racists because he/she 1) can't think for himself/herself, 2) doesn't know the meaning of either, 3) can't live with himself/herself so tries to make others feel bad about who he/she is, 4) spends hours on Facebook at night when really bitter that the world "isn't how it used to be" making comments on alt right pages thinking his/her friends don't see it, wonders why he/she is so lonely and unloved.


Just glad you didn't deny it like your buddy.  If the shoe fits...


----------



## EOTL (Mar 2, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> A few unpatriotic losers will never dampen my day or diminish what our flag represents. I'm out of this little debate but if any of you unpatriotic pussies want to discuss this in person please sign an injury waiver and let's do it. I'd love to show you how to respect the flag.


Is that what Jesus would do?


----------



## whatithink (Mar 2, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Is this the equivalent of "I'm taking my ball and going home"? For what it's worth, I think a few people on this thread share your patriotic stance, but you relayed it so violently and aggressive.


I guess I don't get the anger and outrage and tying in of respect for the military wrt kneeling for the anthem / "disrespecting" the flag, when we have a defense budget of $760B and yet we have military families having to go to food banks to feed their kids.

Military families are increasingly turning to food banks during the pandemic - CBS News 

If you are going to get angry / outraged, this is something everyone should be screaming at their politicians over (D or R) and asking wtf.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 2, 2021)

texanincali said:


> Wow, this thread is sure cute.  I am just happy that @EOTL has found a new friend.  It's very rare for a racist, fascist, ableist to find another of their ilk, especially in a youth soccer forum.


The Karl Rove method of accusing people of being what you are doesn’t work anymore. 

I have quite a few friends here actually, and more than 81 million throughout the U.S.


----------



## texanincali (Mar 2, 2021)

EOTL said:


> The Karl Rove method of accusing people of being what you are doesn’t work anymore.
> 
> I have quite a few friends here actually, and more than 81 million throughout the U.S.


Congrats, though a really, really loose definition of friends.  You literally attacked a half black, disabled veteran.  If that doesn't fit the definition of racism and ableism, I don't know what does.  It's a very messy bed you lie in.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 2, 2021)

texanincali said:


> Congrats, though a really, really loose definition of friends.  You literally attacked a half black, disabled veteran.  If that doesn't fit the definition of racism and ableism, I don't know what does.  It's a very messy bed you lie in.


No, I did not. I attacked an a**hole who happens to be disabled and who claims to be part Native American.  I’ll believe Pocahonto when I see his DNA test results. Also keep in mind that his disabilities stem in large part from a high speed motorcycle accident and being injured as a private military contractor. For being a dumbs**t in other words. Regardless, his injuries apparently are not severe enough to keep him from threatening on Twitter to beat people up. 

But if “attacking” someone is racist by mere virtue of their being black regardless of context and the actions giving rise to the attack, I guess that settles things wrt Derek Chauvin right?


----------



## texanincali (Mar 2, 2021)

EOTL said:


> No, I did not. I attacked an a**hole who happens to be disabled and who claims to be part Native American.  I’ll believe Pocahonto when I see his DNA test results. Also keep in mind that his disabilities stem in large part from a high speed motorcycle accident and being injured as a private military contractor. For being a dumbs**t in other words. Regardless, his injuries apparently are not severe enough to keep him from threatening on Twitter to beat people up.
> 
> But if “attacking” someone is racist by mere virtue of their being black regardless of context and the actions giving rise to the attack, I guess that settles things wrt Derek Chauvin right?


Sorry.  You can't spin this is whatever direction you want.  Your words were clear and I wonder if you would have said the same thing had it been an abled bodied, female Latina.  You can't use his reason for injury, or his words as your shadow for truly disgusting racist and ableist statements.  We let you get away with a lot in here, but you can't shirk this behaviour.  Enough with the whataboutism, just own it.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 2, 2021)

texanincali said:


> Sorry.  You can't spin this is whatever direction you want.  Your words were clear and I wonder if you would have said the same thing had it been an abled bodied, female Latina.  You can't use his reason for injury, or his words as your shadow for truly disgusting racist and ableist statements.  We let you get away with a lot in here, but you can't shirk this behaviour.  Enough with the whataboutism, just own it.


You’re just doubling down on your Karl Rove-ian tactic of accusing people if being what you are. We both know you’re full of s**t. There is literally no denying that your buddy made offensive, inaccurate and racist comments.  None. Zilch. 

Other than your whiny former USSF board member and that guy who can’t hold a glass of water without two hands, I’m pretty sure everyone I’ve gone after here has been able-bodied. And don’t forget my past criticism of Hinkle the Homophobe, who is every bit an able bodied female minority - and a certifiable bigot in addition to a mediocre NWSL player. 

Your weak sauce magat debate tactics don’t work anymore. People see through your nonsense.


----------



## thelonggame (Mar 2, 2021)

texanincali said:


> Sorry.  You can't spin this is whatever direction you want.  Your words were clear and I wonder if you would have said the same thing had it been an abled bodied, female Latina.  You can't use his reason for injury, or his words as your shadow for truly disgusting racist and ableist statements.  We let you get away with a lot in here, but you can't shirk this behaviour.  Enough with the whataboutism, just own it.


You can't school people based on the lie you believe in, because everything you say will be wrong. The guy has the right to be angry at people kneeling during the anthem, and it's also ok to agree that kneeling sucks, but US Soccer has no choice but to ban the guy. If they let him stay in, then the guy who calls the opposing player a fag gets a pass, and the cycle continues. There is no inclusion without removing the head of the snake, or else everything done after is based on a lie.


----------



## texanincali (Mar 2, 2021)

EOTL said:


> You’re just doubling down on your Karl Rove-ian tactic of accusing people if being what you are. We both know you’re full of s**t. There is literally no denying that your buddy made offensive, inaccurate and racist comments.  None. Zilch.
> 
> Other than your whiny former USSF board member and that guy who can’t hold a glass of water without two hands, I’m pretty sure everyone I’ve gone after here has been able-bodied. And don’t forget my past criticism of Hinkle the Homophobe, who is every bit an able bodied female minority - and a certifiable bigot in addition to a mediocre NWSL player.
> 
> Your weak sauce magat debate tactics don’t work anymore. People see through your nonsense.


I think you are misunderstanding what I am saying. This isn’t a debate, as that’s an impossible task with you and would be entirely boring. 

I’m simply calling it as I see it.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 2, 2021)

texanincali said:


> I think you are misunderstanding what I am saying. This isn’t a debate, as that’s an impossible task with you and would be entirely boring.
> 
> I’m simply calling it as I see it.


You are blind.

The most bizarre thing about these magats calling me racist - besides using Karl Rove’s stale tactic of accusing one’s opponent of their own weakness - is that I actually called a guy Pocahonto and they won’t go anywhere near it. That’s because it forces them to admit that their obese orange overlord is a flat out POS racist, which means they are too. So pathetic.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 2, 2021)

EOTL said:


> You are blind.
> 
> The most bizarre thing about these magats calling me racist - besides using Karl Rove’s stale tactic of accusing one’s opponent of their own weakness - is that I actually called a guy Pocahonto and they won’t go anywhere near it. That’s because it forces them to admit that their obese orange overlord is a flat out POS racist, which means they are too. So pathetic.


You are not a racist, you are a bigot in the true sense. Your fancy words and contrived intellect don't hide it.

It is ironic that you reference Karl Rove tactics (I had to look it up by the way, not a fan or a follower but thought I should know).  I know you feel justified  making personal attacks because they are used on you - I get it, eye for an eye, tooth for a tooth.  Kinda funny that you think that way being that you openly denigrate anyone who believes in God.  

In your defense, djt certainly gave you years of material.  Good on ya.  Everyone once in a while you put together a few lucid words.  That's progress, or maybe relapse?


----------



## texanincali (Mar 3, 2021)

EOTL said:


> You are blind.
> 
> The most bizarre thing about these magats calling me racist - besides using Karl Rove’s stale tactic of accusing one’s opponent of their own weakness - is that I actually called a guy Pocahonto and they won’t go anywhere near it. That’s because it forces them to admit that their obese orange overlord is a flat out POS racist, which means they are too. So pathetic.


Wait.  You were trying to get a rise out of people by throwing out some mythical character Pocohonto?  I don’t understand the tactic.



happy9 said:


> You are not a racist, you are a bigot in the true sense.


Oh, she’s racist.  Probably the biggest one on the board.  Her attempt to shield it makes it shine even brighter to me.  I agree that she’s a bigot as well, but those are only two of many adjectives that fit.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 3, 2021)

EOTL said:


> The Karl Rove method of accusing people of being what you are doesn’t work anymore.


Then why do you CONSTANTLY do it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Then why do you CONSTANTLY do it?


Lol! I see what you did there, funny.


----------



## thelonggame (Mar 3, 2021)

happy9 said:


> You are not a racist, you are a bigot in the true sense. Your fancy words and contrived intellect don't hide it.
> 
> It is ironic that you reference Karl Rove tactics (I had to look it up by the way, not a fan or a follower but thought I should know).  I know you feel justified  making personal attacks because they are used on you - I get it, eye for an eye, tooth for a tooth.  Kinda funny that you think that way being that you openly denigrate anyone who believes in God.
> 
> In your defense, djt certainly gave you years of material.  Good on ya.  Everyone once in a while you put together a few lucid words.  That's progress, or maybe relapse?


What Trumpism did is it allowed people to not care what they said to have credibility even if they knew they were lying, and it further allowed those same people to accuse those who use logic and reason to be called wrong on all accounts (for example, Trump opening questioning scientists about Covid and pushing drugs that didn't work or just outright lies, which everyone with a brain now knows was either spin or just outright lies, but so many people still believe). Remember that basically every person in the Trump admin, or in the Trump camp, went to the same Ivy league schools, had the same privileges, the same education as everyone they are/were accusing of being wrong, they were just targeting their spin to people who do not use logic, rely on logic (such as science) in their thinking. These same people, like Peter Navarro who went to Harvard, or Kayley who has great degrees, up to working for Trump had to use logic, but stopped when started working for Trump. Yes, I'm talking about Trump and his daughter saying they love the protestors who stormed the capitol in January. YES, I'M TALKING ABOUT PEOPLE WHO CARRY CONFEDERATE FLAGS AND VOTED FOR TRUMP and still believe he won, in case you're asking if I'm talking about you or not.  Maybe you don't think you're smart enough to make a good argument. Maybe you think you know what you're talking about. Maybe you're just a short shit with a complex. I dunno, but your argument comes from a false place. Thus, you can not credible.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 3, 2021)

thelonggame said:


> What Trumpism did is it allowed people to not care what they said to have credibility even if they knew they were lying, and it further allowed those same people to accuse those who use logic and reason to be called wrong on all accounts (for example, Trump opening questioning scientists about Covid and pushing drugs that didn't work or just outright lies, which everyone with a brain now knows was either spin or just outright lies, but so many people still believe). Remember that basically every person in the Trump admin, or in the Trump camp, went to the same Ivy league schools, had the same privileges, the same education as everyone they are/were accusing of being wrong, they were just targeting their spin to people who do not use logic, rely on logic (such as science) in their thinking. These same people, like Peter Navarro who went to Harvard, or Kayley who has great degrees, up to working for Trump had to use logic, but stopped when started working for Trump. Yes, I'm talking about Trump and his daughter saying they love the protestors who stormed the capitol in January. YES, I'M TALKING ABOUT PEOPLE WHO CARRY CONFEDERATE FLAGS AND VOTED FOR TRUMP and still believe he won, in case you're asking if I'm talking about you or not.  Maybe you don't think you're smart enough to make a good argument. Maybe you think you know what you're talking about. Maybe you're just a short shit with a complex. I dunno, but your argument comes from a false place. Thus, you can not credible.


You are  an idiot, and will forever be one.  You and yours with contrived intellects are hopeless and provide zero value to society.  You will be on here, even after kids are back playing soccer, restaurants are open, stadiums filled with fans, spewing rhetoric about something and blaming it on your boogey man.  Fun times.

People who carry confederate flags and voted for trump are idiots.  People who carry confederate flags and didn't vote for trump are idiots. Citizens who voted for trump because they disagree with the policies of biden and crew are exercising their right as Americans.  You, even though you are an idiot, are exercising your first amendment right.    

Sounds like you have fancy degree envy and you can't read.  I didn't have an argument in my comments, they were facts.

By the way, based on averages, I'm probably taller than you by a wide margin.  You can certainly accuse me of a tall shit with  complex, but that doesn't sound as condescending as short shit with a complex.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2021)

happy9 said:


> You are  an idiot, and will forever be one.  You and yours with contrived intellects are hopeless and provide zero value to society.  You will be on here, even after kids are back playing soccer, restaurants are open, stadiums filled with fans, spewing rhetoric about something and blaming it on your boogey man.  Fun times.
> 
> People who carry confederate flags and voted for trump are idiots.  People who carry confederate flags and didn't vote for trump are idiots. Citizens who voted for trump because they disagree with the policies of biden and crew are exercising their right as Americans.  You, even though you are an idiot, are exercising your first amendment right.
> 
> ...


How bout just shit?


----------



## happy9 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How bout just shit?


whatever makes you feel strong.


----------



## thelonggame (Mar 4, 2021)

happy9 said:


> You are  an idiot, and will forever be one.  You and yours with contrived intellects are hopeless and provide zero value to society.  You will be on here, even after kids are back playing soccer, restaurants are open, stadiums filled with fans, spewing rhetoric about something and blaming it on your boogey man.  Fun times.
> 
> People who carry confederate flags and voted for trump are idiots.  People who carry confederate flags and didn't vote for trump are idiots. Citizens who voted for trump because they disagree with the policies of biden and crew are exercising their right as Americans.  You, even though you are an idiot, are exercising your first amendment right.
> 
> ...


You don't have facts. You have opinions. You are too stuck on yourself to understand the difference. When the world opens up like Texas you will still be complaining about what is not black and white, and other things you don't understand.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 4, 2021)

thelonggame said:


> You don't have facts. You have opinions. You are too stuck on yourself to understand the difference. When the world opens up like Texas you will still be complaining about what is not black and white, and other things you don't understand.


whatcha talkin about Karl?


----------



## EOTL (Mar 4, 2021)

happy9 said:


> You are  an idiot, and will forever be one.  You and yours with contrived intellects are hopeless and provide zero value to society.  You will be on here, even after kids are back playing soccer, restaurants are open, stadiums filled with fans, spewing rhetoric about something and blaming it on your boogey man.  Fun times.
> 
> People who carry confederate flags and voted for trump are idiots.  People who carry confederate flags and didn't vote for trump are idiots. Citizens who voted for trump because they disagree with the policies of biden and crew are exercising their right as Americans.  You, even though you are an idiot, are exercising your first amendment right.
> 
> ...


This is how magats rationalize what they are doing.  You see, @happy9 will never admit he’a a blatant bigot and a s**tbag of a person.  He rationalizes voting for someone who carries out vile, racist and evil policies by asserting that he didn’t vote for Cadet Bone Spurs for the racist, misogynistic and homophobic reasons most voters do, he just did it to save a few bucks on taxes. In other words, he is telling himself he isn’t really such a bad person because he doesn’t support the evil policies he is voting for.  Such nonsense. How much money did you save in exchange for destroying our environment? Hateful rhetoric and policies against virtually every minority group?  Running up the highest deficit in history? Hundreds of thousands of unnecessary Covid deaths because injecting bleach and blowing sunshine up your ass are better ideas than just wearing a mask? Destroying our relationships with our allies? Throwing money away on a wall? 

The plain and simple truth is he supports all the vile trumpanzee s**t no matter how much he tries to parse it out. He voted for it. He knew exactly what he was voting for. He’s a s**tbag no matter how he tries to justify his answer. Yes, he had his right to be a horrible person, and he sure as hell exercised it.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 4, 2021)

EOTL said:


> This is how magats rationalize what they are doing.  You see, @happy9 will never admit he’a a blatant bigot and a s**tbag of a person.  He rationalizes voting for someone who carries out vile, racist and evil policies by asserting that he didn’t vote for Cadet Bone Spurs for the racist, misogynistic and homophobic reasons most voters do, he just did it to save a few bucks on taxes. In other words, he is telling himself he isn’t really such a bad person because he doesn’t support the evil policies he is voting for.  Such nonsense. How much money did you save in exchange for destroying our environment? Hateful rhetoric and policies against virtually every minority group?  Running up the highest deficit in history? Hundreds of thousands of unnecessary Covid deaths because injecting bleach and blowing sunshine up your ass are better ideas than just wearing a mask? Destroying our relationships with our allies? Throwing money away on a wall?
> 
> The plain and simple truth is he supports all the vile trumpanzee s**t no matter how much he tries to parse it out. He voted for it. He knew exactly what he was voting for. He’s a s**tbag no matter how he tries to justify his answer. Yes, he had his right to be a horrible person, and he sure as hell exercised it.


You crack me up - thanks for the therapy session.  I hope you feel better.   You are getting pretty efficient at toggling between personas.  Your attributions are dumb and your rhetoric is  circa 2020.  

Here's another option for US citizens in this country - don't vote and let nature take its course.   Does it pain you to think outside of the box?  I know it makes you feel better to boil everything down to djt.  

In terms of vile, racist, and evil policies, are you talking about biden?  In order to have an intellectual conversation, you should be more specific on what policies were so controversial and what allies we alienated?  Your dumb generalizations don't do anyone any good - it just showcases your toddler temperament.


----------



## crush (Mar 4, 2021)

happy9 said:


> whatcha talkin about Karl?


I named my shadow Karl Happy.  The other day Karl was giving me a hard time and basically accusing Bill of being a loser dad and making me think my wife wasnt into me.  I guess Karl was trying to make me feel like a failure or worse, a moron.  I asked my wife if she still loved me and she said, "of course I do.  Why?"  I told her Karl said you didnt love me anymore.  She told me to tell Karl to F off and that he was full of sh*t.  So I told Karl to buzz off and get behind me.  It works like charm now


----------



## EOTL (Mar 4, 2021)

happy9 said:


> You crack me up - thanks for the therapy session.  I hope you feel better.   You are getting pretty efficient at toggling between personas.  Your attributions are dumb and your rhetoric is  circa 2020.
> 
> Here's another option for US citizens in this country - don't vote and let nature take its course.   Does it pain you to think outside of the box?  I know it makes you feel better to boil everything down to djt.
> 
> In terms of vile, racist, and evil policies, are you talking about biden?  In order to have an intellectual conversation, you should be more specific on what policies were so controversial and what allies we alienated?  Your dumb generalizations don't do anyone any good - it just showcases your toddler temperament.


So you’re saying you voted for someone you knew would lose because you were hoping to get the tax breaks from Marmalade-a-lago, but also wanted that extra layer of deniability for all the racism, homophobia and misogyny, among all of his other vile policies and utter incompetence.


----------



## soccersc (Mar 4, 2021)

EOTL said:


> This is how magats rationalize what they are doing.  You see, @happy9 will never admit he’a a blatant bigot and a s**tbag of a person.  He rationalizes voting for someone who carries out vile, racist and evil policies by asserting that he didn’t vote for Cadet Bone Spurs for the racist, misogynistic and homophobic reasons most voters do, he just did it to save a few bucks on taxes. In other words, he is telling himself he isn’t really such a bad person because he doesn’t support the evil policies he is voting for.  Such nonsense. How much money did you save in exchange for destroying our environment? Hateful rhetoric and policies against virtually every minority group?  Running up the highest deficit in history? Hundreds of thousands of unnecessary Covid deaths because injecting bleach and blowing sunshine up your ass are better ideas than just wearing a mask? Destroying our relationships with our allies? Throwing money away on a wall?
> 
> The plain and simple truth is he supports all the vile trumpanzee s**t no matter how much he tries to parse it out. He voted for it. He knew exactly what he was voting for. He’s a s**tbag no matter how he tries to justify his answer. Yes, he had his right to be a horrible person, and he sure as hell exercised it.


And don't forget the inhuman prisons that they kept the Aliens in when they crossed the border. Oh, wait, your boy Biden just did the same thing, well that doesn't count, lets try something else. Like how trump wasted all the money building that ridiculous wall, how dumb was that...oh wait, that's kind of like the wall we have now around the White House, how much is that costing to keep up...well can't use that either....funny how politics work isn't it. You love to throw bricks inside your glass house don't you!!!


----------



## EOTL (Mar 4, 2021)

happy9 said:


> You crack me up - thanks for the therapy session.  I hope you feel better.   You are getting pretty efficient at toggling between personas.  Your attributions are dumb and your rhetoric is  circa 2020.
> 
> Here's another option for US citizens in this country - don't vote and let nature take its course.   Does it pain you to think outside of the box?  I know it makes you feel better to boil everything down to djt.
> 
> In terms of vile, racist, and evil policies, are you talking about biden?  In order to have an intellectual conversation, you should be more specific on what policies were so controversial and what allies we alienated?  Your dumb generalizations don't do anyone any good - it just showcases your toddler temperament.


As for your assertion that I’m toggling among personas, how typically magat is that?  No matter how much y’all try to deny it, more than 81 million people voted for Biden, and I just happen to be one of that majority who are hanging out here. We know you’re all louder, more obnoxious, and dumber than others wherever you go (your safe space Parler excepted of course), bit you’re still the loser minority. No, Dominion and the ghost of a long dead south american dictator aren’t hijacking your favorite soccer website. You can hold as many press conferences as you want at Four Seasons Total Landscaping to claim otherwise, but it only confirms how you’re all stupid, incompetent losers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2021)

EOTL said:


> This is how magats rationalize what they are doing.  You see, @happy9 will never admit he’a a blatant bigot and a s**tbag of a person.  He rationalizes voting for someone who carries out vile, racist and evil policies by asserting that he didn’t vote for Cadet Bone Spurs for the racist, misogynistic and homophobic reasons most voters do, he just did it to save a few bucks on taxes. In other words, he is telling himself he isn’t really such a bad person because he doesn’t support the evil policies he is voting for.  Such nonsense. How much money did you save in exchange for destroying our environment? Hateful rhetoric and policies against virtually every minority group?  Running up the highest deficit in history? Hundreds of thousands of unnecessary Covid deaths because injecting bleach and blowing sunshine up your ass are better ideas than just wearing a mask? Destroying our relationships with our allies? Throwing money away on a wall?
> 
> The plain and simple truth is he supports all the vile trumpanzee s**t no matter how much he tries to parse it out. He voted for it. He knew exactly what he was voting for. He’s a s**tbag no matter how he tries to justify his answer. Yes, he had his right to be a horrible person, and he sure as hell exercised it.


Thing is it seems now the wall (which was already being renovated in an ongoing fashion for the last couple decades) might end up being one of the only halfway reasonable things he did. If he didn’t make such a big deal about it, sensationalized it so much in hand with his brutal zero tolerance policy and racist rhetoric no one would have much noticed or cared about the 3 miles or so of new fence he had built.
On June 23, the Los Angeles Timesreported that of the 216 miles built since Trump took office, just 3 miles were "constructed in locations where no barriers previously existed." The rest were replacement walls or secondary to existing walls.








						Fact check: Trump administration has built more border wall than meme claims
					

A post claims only 3 miles of border wall have been built since 2017. In reality, 300 miles of border wall have been built; 5 are new construction.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2021)

soccersc said:


> And don't forget the inhuman prisons that they kept the Aliens in when they crossed the border. Oh, wait, your boy Biden just did the same thing, well that doesn't count, lets try something else. Like how trump wasted all the money building that ridiculous wall, how dumb was that...oh wait, that's kind of like the wall we have now around the White House, how much is that costing to keep up...well can't use that either....funny how politics work isn't it. You love to throw bricks inside your glass house don't you!!!


You seem to not be able to grasp reality so you just fall back on what you have been told to believe, hilarious! The wall around the White House is to protect against maggots like you. Dumbass conspiracy believing rubes. trump loves your ignorance.


----------



## crush (Mar 4, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to not be able to grasp reality so you just fall back on what you have been told to believe, hilarious! The wall around the White House is to protect against maggots like you. Dumbfuck conspiracy believing rubes. trump loves your ignorance.


Hey now, what's up with the personal attack Husker?  You are starting to unravel?  I thought you were for peace?


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## happy9 (Mar 4, 2021)

EOTL said:


> As for your assertion that I’m toggling among personas, how typically magat is that?  No matter how much y’all try to deny it, more than 81 million people voted for Biden, and I just happen to be one of that majority who are hanging out here. We know you’re all louder, more obnoxious, and dumber than others wherever you go (your safe space Parler excepted of course), bit you’re still the loser minority. No, Dominion and the ghost of a long dead south american dictator aren’t hijacking your favorite soccer website. You can hold as many press conferences as you want at Four Seasons Total Landscaping to claim otherwise, but it only confirms how you’re all stupid, incompetent losers.


again, no depth to anything you say.  Diaper or pull up, your choice..


----------



## happy9 (Mar 4, 2021)

EOTL said:


> *As for your assertion that I’m toggling among personas,* how typically magat is that?  No matter how much* y’all* try to deny it, more than 81 million people voted for Biden, and I just happen to be one of that majority who are hanging out here. We know you’re all louder, more obnoxious, and dumber than others wherever you go (your safe space Parler excepted of course), bit you’re still the loser minority. No, Dominion and the ghost of a long dead south american dictator aren’t hijacking your favorite soccer website. You can hold as many press conferences as you want at Four Seasons Total Landscaping to claim otherwise, but it only confirms how you’re all stupid, incompetent losers.


Funny thing when you get accused of what you accuse people of doing - how childish right?.  And you still haven't pin pointed out the racist and vile policies you speak of or those allies that we've alienated.  I thought for a second you were going to go into current administration policies, or maybe do a comparison.  

Either you are trying to culturally appropriate language or you are making fun of American citizens who live south of PA?  Sounds a bit like bigotry but y'all would never do that.


----------



## crush (Mar 4, 2021)

happy9 said:


> again, no depth to anything you say.  Diaper or pull up, your choice..


Plus a blanky and binky to stop all the crying


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367260620626812928


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## thelonggame (Mar 4, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> View attachment 10268


I thought you took your ball and left? You forgot the picture of you and your buddies planting the Trump flag on the Capitol. Hey, your buddy who sat at Nancy's desk is really bummed today that he's still in jail. I mean, he was invited in to her office, so I can see why he is unhappy. But what is your problem?


----------



## thelonggame (Mar 4, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> View attachment 10267


Nice screen grab from Fox news. Just so you know, we have a border patrol to handle this. Nothing to see here.


----------



## thelonggame (Mar 4, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> View attachment 10266


Great news, the economy is opening up. Covid cases are down across the country and there is a plan to vaccinate every one. Pretty different from 2 months ago, when there was no plan, for anything. Maybe you should drive an electric car or try to economize. The earth's natural resources are limited, or you haven't heard?


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## thelonggame (Mar 4, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> View attachment 10273View attachment 10274View attachment 10275


This is crazy conspiracy shit you're posting here. You are not well and need help.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## thelonggame (Mar 4, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> View attachment 10271View attachment 10272


Your outdoor patio redo looks excellent. Great job.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354873706779176961


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## EOTL (Mar 4, 2021)

thelonggame said:


> I thought you took your ball and left? You forgot the picture of you and your buddies planting the Trump flag on the Capitol. Hey, your buddy who sat at Nancy's desk is really bummed today that he's still in jail. I mean, he was invited in to her office, so I can see why he is unhappy. But what is your problem?


So easy to trigger the snowflakes. He can’t even slither off properly. Nice to see that he realizes he had his ass handed to him over kneeling, so he’s gone back to his traditional blatant racism and transphobia. It’s important to keep reminding @happy9 what he actually supports.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## happy9 (Mar 4, 2021)

thelonggame said:


> Great news, the economy is opening up. Covid cases are down across the country and there is a plan to vaccinate every one. Pretty different from 2 months ago, when there was no plan, for anything. Maybe you should drive an electric car or try to economize. The earth's natural resources are limited, or you haven't heard?


It's a miracle, thank goodness for government.  What a turnaround since JAN - amazing.  

I see that you are up to speed on how green EVs are, how woke of you. I certainly love them, they are fun to drive, the tech is great, and no long waits at Costco to fill up.  Besides, But the idea that that they are saving the environment is laughable.   They may make you feel better and maybe in your case, provide a significant amount of warm and fuzzy virtue signaling.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## happy9 (Mar 4, 2021)

EOTL said:


> So easy to trigger the snowflakes. He can’t even slither off properly. Nice to see that he realizes he had his ass handed to him over kneeling, so he’s gone back to his traditional blatant racism and transphobia. It’s important to keep reminding @happy9 what he actually supports.


Therapy session again?


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Glitterhater (Mar 4, 2021)

Hey (most of you) guys, haven't you heard soccer started again? Why don't you come over to the other thread where we're talking about soccer being on again- Let this one just implode.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 4, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> View attachment 10282View attachment 10283View attachment 10284


The bus doesn’t go to Europe. 

This is just more weak-minded magat nonsense. They don’t care if anyone goes somewhere on a private jet, shoot, they don’t even believe in climate change. They don’t care that the benefits of Kerry’s presence at climate change summits outweighs the costs. They don’t care that global leadership and presence by the U.S. is important regardless of whether it is Kerry seeking to protect the environment, or Marmalade-a-lago’s spawn-in-law trying to destroy it. 

All magats want are excuses to hate people and destroy things, whether it is the environment, civil rights, the economy, whatever. If John Kerry getting on a private jet (something they wholeheartedly endorse unless it is a democrat) is what it takes, so be it. As we know, they would gladly kill their own grandmother if the alternative inconveniences their ability to get drunk at a bar, or drunk watching their kid play kiddie soccer, or drunk instead of helping their kid with their education.


----------



## thelonggame (Mar 4, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> View attachment 10276


Trump has way better taste, and what like 25 lady friends calling him out?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2021)

crush said:


> Hey now, what's up with the personal attack Husker?  You are starting to unravel?  I thought you were for peace?


Sorry, the irony of a trump humper complaining about the fencing around the Capitol building when it is there to protect against people who believe the same things they do and the wall trump erected around the White House is what?


----------



## happy9 (Mar 4, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Hey (most of you) guys, haven't you heard soccer started again? Why don't you come over to the other thread where we're talking about soccer being on again- Let this one just implode.


I know, mostly talking in circles.  I'm headed out to watch my oldest play in his 2nd to last HS game.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> View attachment 10271View attachment 10272


Alabama? Mississippi?


----------



## EOTL (Mar 4, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> View attachment 10281


----------



## EOTL (Mar 4, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Alabama? Mississippi?


This sure is.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 4, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> View attachment 10281


Why is it that magats who claim to cherish and respect the American flag so much happen to be the ones who support the flag of a group that’s sole existence was to destroy it? They don’t care about the American flag. They don’t care what it symbolizes. Like the confederate traitors (and losers just like them) they love so much, they’re just angry that they can’t control black people whom they claim are “uppity.”


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## thelonggame (Mar 4, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> View attachment 10287View attachment 10288


Kelly Loeffler, who lost in Georgia. Her husband runs the NY Stock Exchange. Also, looks up Mitch McConnel's net worth. Or Ron Johnson.


----------



## EOTL (Mar 4, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> View attachment 10287View attachment 10288


Our magat friend fails to point out that the four richer individuals in the house of representatives are all GQP.  Why? He hates women. We know that because he also hates one of the poorest, AOC. Wealth, or lack thereof, has no bearing on who he hates. Rather, he hates women who are rich and/or powerful. Notably, he can’t point out facts that in any way indicate that she abused her power for financial gain, as his marmalade master certainly did, because she didn’t.

Where’d Nancy actually get this money? Her husband is a venture capitalist, and she has sold a lot of books. And unlike Mr. Can’t Hold a Glass of Water With One Hand, Pelosi and her husband have done well with their money and haven’t had to file for bankruptcy even once, let alone eight times. 

Look what happens to desperate loser magats. This one has completely lost his racist, misogynistic, homophobic mind. Good. People need to know what they support, and accept who they are, when they vote magat. I mean, in addition to being losers.

So sad that this trumpanzee can’t even muster rational (let alone original) thought, but instead relies on memes that are spoon fed to him and his braindead bottom feeding friends on Parler.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Glitterhater (Mar 4, 2021)

happy9 said:


> I know, mostly talking in circles.  I'm headed out to watch my oldest play in his 2nd to last HS game.


Best of luck!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2021)

thelonggame said:


> Kelly Loeffler, who lost in Georgia. Her husband runs the NY Stock Exchange. Also, looks up Mitch McConnel's net worth. Or Ron Johnson.


I loved Loeffler and Cruz dressed down in denim and her truckers hat as if they would ever dress like that in NYC or DC! Just regular folk worth millions and selling your kids future to the highest bidder.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)

108 illegal immigrants released by Border Patrol in Texas test positive for coronavirus, officials say
					

More than 100 illegal immigrants released by the Border Patrol into Texas since late January have tested positive for the coronavirus following their arrival, officials in a city on the U.S.-Mexico border tell Fox News.




					www.google.com


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## thelonggame (Mar 4, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> View attachment 10298View attachment 10299


Hahahahaha. Trump lost, Pence lost. To that short skirt! ha.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2021)

thelonggame said:


> Hahahahaha. Trump lost, Pence lost. To that short skirt! ha.


You probably shouldn’t converse with the mentally unstable, just saying.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## EOTL (Mar 4, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I loved Loeffler and Cruz dressed down in denim and her truckers hat as if they would ever dress like that in NYC or DC! Just regular folk worth millions and selling your kids future to the highest bidder.


Hey Q people.  Did Frumpy Trumpy return to power today? 

Oh, and go figure that the GQP is defending the intelligence of Neanderthals. In their defense, a Neanderthal would seem like a rocket scientist compared to a trumpanzee.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> US soccer joins other professional sports in disrespecting our flag and all those brave men and women who fought valiantly for our country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2021)

full90 said:


> When he said lots of countries had slavery and the USA is the only one to fight a war to end it, I’m not sure he understands that is exactly the opposite of the point he’s trying to make.
> 
> and to say that oh since only 8% of people owned slaves it couldn’t have been that big of a deal and ignoring the scale and scope of the economies built on slavery is....obtuse. Either intentionally or he’s just stupid.
> 
> ...


*Wrong Question #2*: What’s the reason for slavery and why did it exist in the US and elsewhere?

Reason it’s the wrong question? Because slavery was practiced everywhere for most of human history and is still practiced today. For example, according to that _National Geographic_ article titled “21st Century Slaves“:



> There are an estimated 27 million men, women, and children in the world who are enslaved — physically confined or restrained and forced to work, or controlled through violence, or in some way treated as property.
> Therefore, there are more slaves today than were seized from Africa in four centuries of the trans-Atlantic slave trade [11 million total, and about 450,000, or about 4% of the total, who were brought to the United States]. The modern commerce in humans rivals illegal drug trafficking in its global reach—and in the destruction of lives.


And as Thomas Sowell wrote:



> Of all the tragic facts about the history of slavery, the most astonishing to an American today is that, although slavery was a worldwide institution for thousands of years, nowhere in the world was slavery a controversial issue prior to the 18th century. People of every race and color were enslaved – and enslaved others. White people were still being bought and sold as slaves in the Ottoman Empire, decades after American blacks were freed.


Therefore to ask the reason for any type of human cruelty including slavery, which have existed for millennia and continues to exist today is to ask the wrong question as Gary Saul Morson points out in his article “How the great truth dawned“:



> To ask the reason for cruelty is to ask the wrong question. People sometimes ask the reason for slavery, but since slavery was practiced everywhere for most of human history, the right question is the opposite one: why was slavery eventually abolished in many places? In the Bolshevik context, it is mercy and compassion that require explanation.


So there we have the *Correct Question: *Why was slavery eventually abolished in so many places including the US following thousands of years of the practice, and what’s the explanation for the rise of mercy and compassion that motivated the end of slavery in the US and elsewhere?

Here’s more from Sowell on the topic of abolishing slavery:



> Everyone hated the idea of being a slave but few had any qualms about enslaving others. Slavery was just not an issue, not even among intellectuals, much less among political leaders, until the 18th century – and then it was an issue only in Western civilization. Among those who turned against slavery in the 18th century were George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Patrick Henry and other American leaders. You could research all of the 18th century Africa or Asia or the Middle East without finding any comparable rejection of slavery there. But who is singled out for scathing criticism today? American leaders of the 18th century.
> Deciding that slavery was wrong was much easier than deciding what to do with millions of people from another continent, of another race, and without any historical preparation for living as free citizens in a society like that of the United States, where they were 20 percent of the population.
> It is clear from the private correspondence of Washington, Jefferson, and many others that their moral rejection of slavery was unambiguous, but the practical question of what to do now had them baffled. That would remain so for more than half a century.
> In 1862, a ship carrying slaves from Africa to Cuba, in violation of a ban on the international slave trade, was captured on the high seas by the U.S. Navy. The crew was imprisoned and the captain was hanged in the United States – despite the fact that slavery itself was still legal at the time in Africa, Cuba, and in the United States. What does this tell us? That enslaving people was considered an abomination. But what to do with millions of people who were already enslaved was not equally clear.
> That question was finally answered by a war in which one life was lost [620,000 Civil War casualties] for every six people freed [3.9 million]. Maybe that was the only answer. But don’t pretend today that it was an easy answer – or that those who grappled with the dilemma in the 18th century were some special villains when most leaders and most people around the world saw nothing wrong with slavery.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2021)

EOTL said:


> If you were in the military for 33 years, you certainly are not paying the tab for anyone and never have. To the contrary, every dollar you have received in both salary and pension in your life has been courtesy of others who are actually subsidizing your sorry ass dumbf**k. You should thank all those people you want to deny social benefits to for paying taxes that fund yours.
> 
> Seriously, you are as stupid as they come.


Coocoo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2021)

EOTL said:


> As for your assertion that I’m toggling among personas, how typically magat is that?  No matter how much y’all try to deny it, more than 81 million people voted for Biden, and I just happen to be one of that majority who are hanging out here. We know you’re all louder, more obnoxious, and dumber than others wherever you go (your safe space Parler excepted of course), bit you’re still the loser minority. No, Dominion and the ghost of a long dead south american dictator aren’t hijacking your favorite soccer website. You can hold as many press conferences as you want at Four Seasons Total Landscaping to claim otherwise, but it only confirms how you’re all stupid, incompetent losers.


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2021)

full90 said:


> When he said lots of countries had slavery and the USA is the only one to fight a war to end it, I’m not sure he understands that is exactly the opposite of the point he’s trying to make.
> 
> and to say that oh since only 8% of people owned slaves it couldn’t have been that big of a deal and ignoring the scale and scope of the economies built on slavery is....obtuse. Either intentionally or he’s just stupid.
> 
> ...


----------

